# Intento crear un VISOR NOCTURNO



## loco9 (Nov 21, 2007)

Buenas, no sabía muy bien donde ponerlo...

Estoy interesado en crear un visor nocturno por mi cuenta. He estado haciendo pruebas con una webcam y un par de leds infrarrojos y bien más o menos. 

Mis dudas son: 

- ¿Cuántos leds pondríais y de que forma los conectaríais (paralelo o serie) a que voltaje? 
- La cámara se que debería tener una sensibilidad de 0.01lux, eso es cuentión de buscar y ver precios. ¿Con qué tipo de sensor? ¿CCD o CMOS? ¿en blanco y negro mejor? ¿Podría usar una cámara digital antigua? 
- Ahora la pantalla, una LCD de 2.5" es un poco cara, y pensaba en desmontar la pantalla de una video cámara o de una camara digital, quizás un video portero incluso... ¿Podría ser así? ¿Qué necesitaría para conectar lo que es la cámara a la pantalla para que se viera? ¿Podría hacerlo directamente? 

Bueno... se que es complicado lo que pregunto, creo, pero tengo esperanzas jeje, si no seguiré investigando. 

Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Elvic (Nov 22, 2007)

es interesante un visor de este tipo 

de hecho yo quería realizar uno así aunque no fuera propiamente un visor portátil, sino simplemente una cámara infrarroja conectada ala PC intente igual con led infrarrojos y una web cam pero no me gusto nada su funcionamiento no tenia mucho alcance jaja 

o comprar una lampara infrarroja tienen mas alcance y conectarlo a la web cam








pero bueno volviendo a lo tuyo creo que lo podrías hacer con una cámara digital antigua como mencionas

solo recuerda que el sensor CCD es como las wEbcam traen un filtro que bloquea la luz infrarroja asi que debes quitarlo para que funcione

http://ofertastutiplen.blogspot.com/2007/03/camara-infrarroja-labtec-por-12-euros.html


tu cámara digital antigua podrías desmontarla y adaptarla a un prenda de vestir y el display o pantalla en unos antejos sin olvidar los leds infrarrojos

es muy buena idea la tuya. ---si me encuentro una cámara digital barata o que no funcione del todo---, la voy ha intentar hacer 

suerT


----------



## bactering (Dic 2, 2007)

Lo mejor para ello es una en Blanco y negro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Lo mejor son las camaras de blanco y negro hay modelos bastante baratos y muy buena simsibilidad.
Tambien hay led infrarojos y led de infrarojos si os pasais por amidata.es en el apartado de optoelectronica vereis led de potencia.

Los porteros automaticosutilizan camaras tipo pinhole y la que estube reparando llevaba unos led un poco raros, al activarlos se volvian ligeramente rojos, creo que son especiales, no son los tipicos de mando, transmiten en otra onda proxima al rojo.

En cuanto a la pantalla ya es mas complicado supongo que se puede utilizar pero el consumo debe ser elevado teniendo en cuenta que debe ser alimentado a pilas.


----------



## loco9 (Dic 2, 2007)

Buenas, no me había dado cuenta de las respuestas hasta ahora, que me llegó un mail...

Gracias por las respuestas.

Para alimentarlo le pondría una batería de 12v comprada en cualquier lado...
Los leds más efectivos creo que son los de 850nm...

¿como lo llevas elvic? ¿Has conseguido algo?
Pon aquí los avances y eso, ok? yo los pondré cuando pueda que ahora tengo poco tiempo.... a ver si termino los exámenes y llegan las vacaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## JRWolf (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola, si keres hacer algo portatil necesitas una camara q tenga salida de video y un lcd de esos de 5 a 7 pulgadas lo conectas a la salida le colocas suficientes leds y listo, sino la otra mas simple es una camara tipo las economicas de pocos megapixeles con LCD de 1 a 1.5" le colocas unos leds infrarrojos pero tendrias q ver como mensionan antes si tiene filtro IR o no.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## ddadd (Ago 31, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor son las camaras de blanco y negro hay modelos bastante baratos y muy buena simsibilidad.
> Tambien hay led infrarojos y led de infrarojos si os pasais por amidata.es en el apartado de optoelectronica vereis led de potencia.
> 
> Los porteros automaticosutilizan camaras tipo pinhole y la que estube reparando llevaba unos led un poco raros, al activarlos se volvian ligeramente rojos, creo que son especiales, no son los tipicos de mando, transmiten en otra onda proxima al rojo.
> ...




yo tambien estaba buscan leds infrarrojos para hacer una linterna pero estoy un poco confundido, pensaba que los leds de los mandos a distancia sevian, pero me an comentado que esos no son los que ponen en las antorchas de luz infrarroja ( para la iluminacion de las camaras ) 
si alguien me pudiera guiar sobre el  tema y que leds son los mejores  ? 

saludos


----------



## Adrikillercs (Jul 13, 2009)

Parece que estamos todos con el mismo problema yo lo estoy intentando con una camara de video de alta definicion y como todos tengo el problema de la iluminacion . Fuy esta mañana a la tienda de electronica de aqui y me han dicho k cebek tiene unos leds de infrarojos mas potentes k los tipicos de mando pero k tampoco hacen mucha luz no se me ocurre nada salvo mirar por la red  alguien tiene alguno?

PD: he desmontado una camara digital de las viejas (4 m) y una camara de movil y ninguna de las dos llebaba filtro de infrarojos


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 16, 2009)

hola la forma mas simple de saber si tu camara capta luz infraroja es directamente apuntandole al lente de la misma con una fuente de esta luz, por ej un control, si tiene buena sensibilidad incluso puede parecer que se ve todo blanco como encandilado, si no muestra cambio alguno es que no detecta ese espectro de luz, por mas que parezca no tener filtro IR lo tiene. Puede estar contruido en el mismo encapsulado del sensor.
No sabria decirte si el tipo de sensor que usan las camaras viejas captan mejor o peor la fuz infraroja.

Sobre los leds IR por lo menos en las tiendas de electronica que yo compro tiene 2 o 3 tipos distintos con mas lumenes/mcds unos que otros, claro que a simple vista no lo notas, necesitarias algun censor de ese rango, primero porque no lo verias, segundo porque entre 7000 y 14000 milicandelas no vez gran diferencia ni en luz blanca.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 13, 2009)

Receta para hacer un visor nocturno:

Materiales:

1) Módulo de Cámara CCD de portero eléctrico (Disponible en calles céntricas de noche   )
2) Viewfinder de camcorder viejo
3) Batería
4) Muuuuuchos leds infrarojos de alto brillo y alta eficiencia.


Pasos:

Retirar el filtro infrarrojo de la cámara (si lo tiene, lo más probable es que no, ya que suelen tener visión noctura estas cámaras), conectar la salida de video compuesto de la cámara a la entrada de video del viewfinder. Conectar alimentación correspondiente al viewfinder y a la cámara. Armar una plaquetita con todos los leds infrarrojos que de el presupuesto y sus resistencia (no importa mucho si es en serie o en paralelo a fines prácticos realmente). Conectar la alimentación a la placa de leds.
Ir a una estación de tren a la noche con el aparato y mirar por el viewfinder alguna pareja en lo oscuro haciendo "cosas"  


Es bastante simple en realidad. Yo estuve por hacerlo (ya que tengo pilas de módulos ccd sin usar), pero como no tengo ningun camcorder viejo, averigué a un tipo que repara, y me quería comprar un viewfinder usado como 80$ argentinos, asique desistí 



Saludos.


----------



## miguelm203 (Jun 28, 2010)

hola, se que paso como un año de la ultima respuesta pero abrir otro tema me parecidio...desperdicio. 

 estoy interesado en hacer un visor nocturno pero quiero q sea portatil, por ejemplo asi: camara pantalla chica, y por otro lado fuente de IR con led IR, entonces veo en tiempo real la q capta la camara. al parecer usar una webcam en esto es complicado, asi que buscare y gastare mas plata en una videocamara. 
 hay gente q dice q poniendo plasticos rojos y azules a unos anteojos ( supongo q cambia la longitud de onda de IR a rojo visible) se puede ver el infrarrojo. si esto funciona directamente no me gasto en hacer lo de la camara y la pantalla. espero que alguien me conteste
 chau


----------



## tanatos (Mar 8, 2011)

hola buenas no se si lo habras hecho ya pero si te sigue interesando yo puedo explicarte paso por paso como hacerlo,(siento haberme dado cuenta tarde). un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2011)

tanatos dijo:


> hola buenas no se si lo habras hecho ya pero si te sigue interesando yo puedo explicarte paso por paso como hacerlo,(siento haberme dado cuenta tarde). un saludo


Y si lo sabés, por que no abrís un tema y lo explicás - con diagramas y todo - para que otros usuarios del foro también puedan contar con esa información?????

PD: La consulta que estás respondiendo tiene más de 8 meses....PSSSSSSSS!


----------



## tanatos (Mar 11, 2011)

ok, perdon con el retraso ezavalla, estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices, el problema eske no se como colgarlo para que se vea, en que apartado va? simplemente creo un nuevo tema y lo explico con fotos y todo eso o se haria de otra forma?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2011)

Con un puñado de led's infrarrojos y cualquier cámara fotográfica o celular puede verse de noche !

Obvio a corta distancia.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2011)

tanatos dijo:


> ok, perdon con el retraso ezavalla, estoy deacuerdo con lo que dices, el problema eske no se como colgarlo para que se vea, en que apartado va? simplemente creo un nuevo tema y lo explico con fotos y todo eso o se haria de otra forma?


Sip. Lo mejor es crear un tema nuevo y adjuntar allí las fotografías, que te sugiero subir al servidor del foro  para que no se pierdan en el tiempo (cuando estés creando el nuevo tema, debajo de la caja de texto donde escribes hay una sección para administrar archivos adjuntos y desde ella puede subir las fotos, archivos PDF, etc, etc).


----------



## tanatos (Mar 11, 2011)

dosmetros tiene razon pero para que realmente funcione tienes que abrir el celular o la camara, ir a donde esta el optico, abrirlo y quitarle el filtro ir, pero hay que tener cuidado hay que saber como se abre (que generalmente es desrroscando) y quitarle ese cristalito que no deja pasar dicha luz. hay que tener cuidado porque en el optico suele haber 3 cristales y el filtro suele estar en medio. Es el rojizo.Saludos


----------

